# Nature or Nurture?



## Aussie Bec (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello everyone.
I introduced myself and Scruffy a few days ago and just have a question for all you Maltese experts. Because we know nothing about Scruffy's past background I don't know if this quirky little behaviour has come about from training or just something that Maltese dogs do. When I am walking around the house especially when he hasn't seen me for a while (napping etc) Scruffy walks right behind me and touches my leg with his nose - when that leg is my back leg - if you get my drift. So over summer, being in shorts all the time this little wet nose would touch my bare let every second step! It's really cute and I was just wondering if he was taught to do this or if it is just instinctive. It's like he's saying - I'm here, I'm here!
Thanks for reading this and a photo of Scruffy with our massive cat Nelly.
Cheers
Bec


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

You know, I've wondered this myself. Sophie does it mostly when were walking down the hallway and I don't have the light on. Almost like she's just letting me know where she is. She's only 8.5 months and she's done it since I brought her home at 11 weeks old. I'm interested to see if other fur babies do it too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

My little guy does that but if i don't pay attention to him he tugs at the bottom of my pants or jumps up to tug on my shorts so I know he's there. I always thought of it being his way of being all 'hey mom, I'm here! pay attention to me!'


----------



## Aussie Bec (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh wow, that's really interesting! Glad to know I'm not the only person walking down their hallway with a cold wet nose touching them! lol. Perhaps it's a reassurance thing?
Thanks Ashley & Kelley for replying
Cheers
Bec


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie does that to me when he wants to eat. He tries to herd me into the kitchen to make his dinner.lol


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Maya does this too! Just Like Ashley's fluff. Maya tugs on my pants.....it is so funny and cute. Now I see you and the others with the same behavior and also wonder too if it is a Malt trait? I have had many dogs, big and small over the years and Maya is the only one that does this. I do find that I do need to be extra careful when walking but it does put a smile on face knowing I am so loved


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Ryder's Mom said:


> My little guy does that but if i don't pay attention to him he tugs at the bottom of my pants or jumps up to tug on my shorts so I know he's there. I always thought of it being his way of being all 'hey mom, I'm here! pay attention to me!'


 
I Love these moving Pictures.
Nickee*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Scruffy Your Adorable. I think you are just doing a Maltese thing. *
*Yogi**


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Cute. He doesn't do it to me because he is glued to my wheaten terrier LOL. When he does get bored with Zach maybe I will experience this maltese cutest.


----------



## Aussie Bec (Apr 16, 2013)

Wonderful hearing from others with this lovely kind of dog. He really has brought a lot of sunshine into our house!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I had a friend with a very large shepard mix (around 12 at the time I met him) who was very hyper and anxious (a rescue). I was nervous around him and as I would walk around the house his habit was to follow quickly and nudge with his nose, a big nudge for such a big dog. She told me to ignore him. I was afraid of him at first, but he was harmless. She said he was showing dominance, but now that I say it, it sounds like he was herding. But I don't think the Maltese are herders....so basicially I have no idea LOL. Anyone else think this is a dominance thing?


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia does the same thing..I love it.*


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace does it to and so did our first maltese Belle.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie just jumps up and nips at my butt! Now that will get your attention!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Penny does that. Not all the time, but seems to be a lot when she wants me to come and settle down, play or sit with her, or pick her up. It is pretty cute. It is almost like a herding gesture, it is like she is trying to grab me. to get me to cooperate. LOL


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Interesting, his nose touches my leg when I'm cleaning the kitchen sink.. I think to let me know he is bored and wants some attention! so cute...


----------

